# blue face or queen angel fish



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

first off i know i know, and i thought of that but i was gonna put them both in a 125 gl tank as itty bitty babies just the 2 of them

is this possible, and i think im leaning more towards trhe blueface angel but who knows!

thanks for the help!!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

guess no body really know huh??

thanks for responding to my pm raptor i figured you would know since you use to have a emporer or still do or what ever!!!

thanks alot this site is my number 1 choice when i need a quick helping hand..

got my start here but looks like im about finished huh???

lol, just kidding...

or am i???


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i personally like blue face angels more. how big is the clown?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

them angels are pretty sweet looking. Very elegant looking.


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

i have a blue face with my picasso trigger and they are fine.... they both went in at about 5-6inches and i never had an issue.... and the angel is definately the boss


----------

